# Ride Along Patient Contacts



## hashbr0wn1e (Sep 8, 2011)

I went on my ride along for my EMT certification course but only had two patient contacts.... The EMTs let me go back to the station and look up patient histories that day to write down on my paper. Is there any way that my instructor could find out? People in my class have done the same thing, I was just wondering if this would be alright.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 8, 2011)

They can't force you to have a certain number of pt contacts in a single ride along. Technically if you didn't get the required number you should do more rides until you meet the requirement. Doesn't mean that's an option, but telling your instructors you did is lying...this job is all about accountability, just sayin'...

Personally I'd tell them what happened. Just me though. Will they find out? Probably not.


----------



## tiffany9902 (Sep 8, 2011)

lying doesnt help you out.. people in my class cheated and lied on paper work and they had a hard time in the end... they cheated on finals and cant pass NREMT for the life of them.. so cheating/lying doesnt pay off


----------



## hashbr0wn1e (Sep 8, 2011)

The only reason I'm doing it is because I have to have the patient contact sheet in before this weekend to pass the course. There is no possible way I could schedule another one because there are only two days left and my written final is tomorrow and my skills final is friday. I'm planning to go on another ride along for my own personal experience anyway. I just want to make sure the course will let me pass


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 8, 2011)

Just opinions man. No program worth it's weight in salt will fail you for not getting the required pt contacts if they don't provide you with adequate opportunities unless there's an underlying reason for them to not pass you.


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, if you're worried about being found out I would probably start by not posting it on a public forum...

If a certain number of patient contacts are required by the program and you faked them it's falsification of official state documentation. These guys tried that:

http://www.jems.com/article/news/massachusetts-revokes-licenses

Oh, and I believe 5 people are spending time in prison, have no licenses, and no fire / EMS jobs anymore. 

Your call.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 8, 2011)

hashbr0wn1e said:


> The only reason I'm doing it is because I have to have the patient contact sheet in before this weekend to pass the course. There is no possible way I could schedule another one because there are only two days left and my written final is tomorrow and my skills final is friday. I'm planning to go on another ride along for my own personal experience anyway. I just want to make sure the course will let me pass



Procrastinate much?

I would not lie on the paperwork.  Lying on any paperwork in your EMS career sets up a habit of, well, lying on paperwork.  

See how easily those guys thought up this clever plan to fabricate required patient contacts?  This habit is pervasive, and it drags us all down.

If you knew you needed X patient contacts, and that a BUSY shift has Y patient contacts, you needed to schedule your shift with enough time to spare before the deadline to schedule the other shift, too.

Sorry to be the bearer of standard educational morality.


----------



## jpbaker1988 (Sep 8, 2011)

First off, there is honestly no excuse for fabricating patient contacts. It makes us all look bad. Secondly, I don't know what gave you the idea to post it on a public forum? The EMS service already has issues with lying, cheating, stealing ect. By the way, a drug reference as a username probably doesnt put you in the best light.


----------



## mgr22 (Sep 8, 2011)

hashbr0wn1e said:


> I went on my ride along for my EMT certification course but only had two patient contacts.... The EMTs let me go back to the station and look up patient histories that day to write down on my paper. Is there any way that my instructor could find out? People in my class have done the same thing, I was just wondering if this would be alright.



It troubles me that your chief concern seems to be whether or not you'd get caught. However, to answer your questions, yes, your instructor could find out; no, this wouldn't be acceptable in any EMS program I've been associated with.


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 8, 2011)

We were notified early on in the EMT-B course that we were responsible for documenting 10 patient contacts.  I started counting/documenting the runs with my volunteer company and by the end of class, I was lucky enough to have more than the required amount.  I couldn't conceive going back and documenting a run that I was not part of.  I was even considering going to other companies that ran more than ours.

As for our hospital extending protocol to me, I was having problems getting the required five runs as "third person" in the back.  I had to go to a busier, incorporated city and ended up having to go back for a total of three shifts to get my five runs in.

Be honest and up front, if you need more them and be honest about the situation, you'll get an extension.


----------



## firetender (Sep 8, 2011)

OP is asking for our opinion if he'll get caught falsifying information.

Thread Closed


----------

